# 64 pontiac a-armseal



## lew64 (Jul 30, 2010)

how do you install the staples in the a armseals threw the metal 
what kind of stapler?????????????


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Use a drill with an 1/8'" or smaller bit to drill thru the metal and rubber.


----------

